# York, SC



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Need some temp foster in York, SC the vets office is full after Tuesday and she needs to be out.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

This little girl has a place to go untill transport picks her up. It has been alot of phone calls and e-mails but I am sure this little girl is worth it. I also have been able to talk to alot of good caring people.


----------

